# Umstieg AMD zu Intel Ja oder Nein?



## C0mput3rFr34k (3. November 2011)

*Umstieg AMD zu Intel Ja oder Nein? [Inzwischen zuu PC Tuning mutiert :)]*

Hi! da der AMD Phenom II X4 1100T und Der Intel i5 2500k gleichviel kosten, und bald Weinnachten ist und ich meinen PC sehr aufrüsten mag, frage ich: 

Sollte ich mir einen Phenom II X6 1100T mit dem Mainboard GA-970a-UD3 oder einen Intel i5 2500k mit dem Asus P8P67 Rev. 3 bzw. Rev 3.1 wünschem? Falls es bessere bzw. günstigere Intel MB's gibt, eimfach posten ;D

Ich habe ein 539W BeQuiet! Netzteil und 8 GigaByte DDR3 Ram Zuhause (Ram ist net eingebaut, altes MB). Außerdem habe ich die HD 6870 verbaut. Die is von ATI. Und ATI is ja von AMD, arbeitet die mit Intel auch gut??


MFG


----------



## quaaaaaak (4. November 2011)

jaja, die grakas, tun sich da nix 
ich würde zu folgendem greifen:
Phenom II X4 955+970A-UD3 oder dem i5+B3 board. kriegste die meiste spürbare leistung für das geld, der X6 is rausgeweorfenes geld, wenn du nix mit photoshop oder so machst. der i5 ist einfach extrem teuer wie ich finde, aber zukunftsorientierter als ein X4


----------



## Eol_Ruin (4. November 2011)

Bei einer HD 6870 ist es egal welche der beiden CPUs verbaut ist - da limitiert bei den meisten aktuellen Spielen (mit hohen Details) die Grafikkarte und nicht die CPU.


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2011)

Naja, Eol, man wird mit dem Intel schon ein paar FPS mehr haben als mit dem X6 1100T. SO sehr limitiert die 6870 nun bei weitem nicht, sofern man nicht alles auf "Ultra" stellt. Klar: irgendwann packt die Karte halt maximal zB 30 FPS, egal mit welcher CPU - aber die meisten Gamer spielen sicher lieber in "Hoch" auf 50 FPS als auf "Ultra" in 30FPS, und mit dem Intel hätte man dann eben nicht nur 50 FPS, sondern je nach Spiel 60-70 FPS.

Wenn die Wahl nur zwischen dem 1100T und dem i5 2500 steht, würd ich daher eindeutig den Intel nehmen. Aber eine ganz andere Frage wäre: lohnt sich denn überhaupt der Aufpreis zu einem X4 955 oder 965? Markbar schneller als der X4 965 ist ein 1100T nämlich in Spielen nicht, da die beiden zusätzlichen Kerne in Spielen so gut wie gar nicht genutzt werden und somit ein X6 nur so schnell ist wie ein X4 mit gleichem Takt. Es kann sogar sein, dass der X4 965 manchmal etwas schneller ist, da sein Takt höher ist als der vom 1100T.

Und im Vergleich zum i5 2500 ist der X4 965 zwar in vielen Tests deutlich schwächer, aber erstens sind da oft abstruse Auflösungen getestet worden wie 800x600, und bei "normalen" Auflösungen und eher Grafiklastigen Spielen sieht es dann schon nicht mehr so krass aus, teils sind die sogar gleichauf. Zweitens kostet der AMD halt auch weniger   Da ist der Intel dann im Schnitt halt so viel teurer, wie er auch besser ist - nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 


Ich würd also als Weihnachtswunsch eher überlegen: lieber nen AMD X4 955 / 965 plus passendem Board UND noch 1-2 nette Games, oder lieber nen Intel 2500k mit passendem Board?


----------



## C0mput3rFr34k (4. November 2011)

Also den AMD Phenom II X4 955 (nicht BE) habe ich schon. Bei mir bleibt aber oft Firefox wegen den hohen Resourcen hängen. Kann das an der CPU liegen oder eher daran, dass momentan ein am2+ sockel und ddr2 ram mit 4gig arbeiten?? wie lange würde diese cpu mit dem oben genannten board noch halten? Oder is das noch kompatibel mit den Bulldozern (der "überarbeiteteten vrsion" die bald kommt...) oder andren kommenden gaming cpus und spielen? Bis vor kurzem hat bei mir sogar rage gelaggt, bis der neue treiber kam...

edit: WÜrde es helfen, eine SSD als Primärfestplatte mit Windows und einigen Programmen zu nehmen, und als Sekundäre meine normale (Steam drauf und alle andren Games)? Wenn ja: Welche SSD würdet ihr nehmen? UND: Bei nem neuen Brett bruache ich auch neuen RAM; 8 Gig, oder 16 Gig? Ich weiß, das 32 gig unnötig sind  sollte ich den von Team Group nehmen? Die bieten grade 8 Gig in zwei Riegeln für 30€ an... Da wäre z.B. noch der HErsteller Corsair... Die verkaufen 16 Gig für 80€, aber zweimal Team Group kostet nur 60€, aber der Corsair Preis war die letzten zwei Monate konstant, der Team Group Preis is vor kurzem mal bei 50€ gewesen (!)

edit v.2: sorry, dass ich so viele edits verteile, aber: Ich habe gesehn, das es mehrere ud3's gibt: eins mit 970a chipsatz, eins mit nem990xer und nem 990fxer. ich fürde sagen, dass die 990er für fxe sind, oder? lohnt es sich, diese zu kaufen?? Und zu SSD: Eher 64 oder 128 gig? ne gute ssd hab ich schon gefunden, die samsung magigian


----------



## Rabowke (4. November 2011)

Hehe,

ich stand fast vor dem gleichen Problem, allerdings hat sich die Frage bzgl. AMD für mich privat nie gestellt.
Ich hab gestern meinen neuen PC zusammengebaut:

i7 2600K auf einem Asus P8P67 Rev. 3 Pro ( lohnt sich nicht unbedingt ). Als Systemfestplatte benutz ich die Crucial m4 128GB SSD.
Die c't hatte in der letzten Ausgabe diverse Tests, dort kam vorallem die Crucial m4 mit neuester Firmware ( 0009 ) sehr gut bei weg.

Allerdings meinte auch die c't, so wie viele andere Seiten im Netz, dass diese theoretische Überlegenheit von SATA 6Gb/s und andere Werte von SSDs nur bei Benchmarks wirklich hervorstechen. Kauft man sich eine sehr gute SATA II SSD, merkt man in der Praxis kaum einen Unterschied.

Natürlich ist es etwas vorschnell jetzt schon von der Performance vom o.g. System zu sprechen, aber PC anmachen, keine 15. Sek. später ein voll nutzbares Windows vor sich zu haben ist toll. Fairerweise muss ich aber sagen, dass ich noch keinen Virenscanner ( ich nutz Kasper ) installiert hab.

Also das Board kann ich nur empfehlen, allerdings sollte man schauen ob man die "Features" der höherwertigen Ausführungen wirklich braucht. z.B. hab ich die Pro bzw. Deluxe (?) Ausführung, zwei Gbit LAN Ports, Bluetooth, etc. ... mein 'dealbreaker' war ein USB 3.0 Anschlusskasten für den 5,25" Schacht ... dumm nur, dass beim Board ein PIN beim internen USB 3.0 Anschluss abgebrochen war.

Da war der PC aber bereits fix und fertig zusammen gebaut und ich hatte keine Lust wieder alles auseinanderzunehmen und das Board umzutauschen. 

Jetzt muss ich halt mit den zwei USB 3.0 Anschlüssen 'hinten' vorlieb nehmen ... besser als nix. 

Bezüglich RAM: ich hab seit Jahren 8GB 1600'er DDR3 RAM. Ich hab noch nie erlebt das auch nur ein Spiel den RAM ausgelastet hätte. Selbst Rage, weil 32bit Anwendung, nutzt "nur" 3,5GB. Andere Applikationen wie z.B. Lightroom 64bit ( für RAW Fotos ) können mal schnell viel RAM benutzen, aber komplett voll war mein RAM noch nie.


----------



## Milch-Mann (4. November 2011)

Ich kann Rabowke da nur zustimmen.
Selbst habe das P8P67 in der "normalen" Version und habe nichts auszusetzen.
Aber hat die "normale" Ausführung des P8P67 nicht auch ein Bluetooth Modul verbaut? Unabhängig davon habe ich die entsprechende AndroidApp auf dem Handy installiert.....aber noch nie genutzt - daher schau einfach ob Du die Features der Pro Version wirklich brauchst, wenn nicht spart man nochmal so ca. 20-30 € (wenn ich gerade nicht irre).


----------



## quaaaaaak (4. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> man wird mit dem Intel schon ein paar FPS mehr haben als mit dem X6 1100T.
> 
> Und im Vergleich zum i5 2500 ist der X4 965 zwar in vielen Tests deutlich schwächer, aber erstens sind da oft abstruse Auflösungen getestet worden wie 800x600, und bei "normalen" Auflösungen und eher Grafiklastigen Spielen sieht es dann schon nicht mehr so krass aus, teils sind die sogar gleichauf.


also 1. der X4 limitiert die gpu in keinster weise(bzw so gering, dass ist für dich nicht wirklich bemerkbar).
die tests die du da ansprichst machen aber auch nur so sinn, denn umsogeringer die grafikeinstellungen sind umsoweniger muss die graka rechnen und umsoweniger limitiert diese, ein test mit hohen auflösungen und vielen details beansprucht die graka viel zu sehr, da limitiert dann eben die grafikkarte mehr als die cpu, was die leistungsstärke der cpu verfälscht, auch wenn es reailitätsfern sein mag. denn bei crysis mit texturmods, maximaler grafik einstellungen, 6x 2560x1600 ist es völlig egal welche cpu man verbaut, die graka kommt nicht mehr nach und ich denke jede cpu schafft es ~5FPS vorzubereiten, ich weiß dass dieses beispiel das gegenteilige extrem zum 800x600 ist und auch nicht sonderlich anschaulich, aber ich denke du weiß was ich meine 

BTT:
wg. 2. gen bulldozer würd ich erstmal abwarten und tee(oder kaffee, bier oder was auch immer) trinken. das mit dem hängenbleiben könnte auch am firefox liegen, denn wenn spiele es nicht schaffen nen 4 kerner auszulasten, wie soll es dann ein browser schaffen?^^
eine ssd könnte helfen, wenn die firefox hänger von einer HDD kommen, die zu langsam dreht. bei der ssd würd ich cur crucial m4 greifen. wg. RAM bleib lieber bei 8GB(2x4GB) damit wirste das beste P/L verhältnis haben, denn vollbestückung der ramslots kann sogar zu geringerer leistung führen als mit weniger ram. welchen ram du nimmst ist mehr oder weniger egal, die meisten kaufen eh die chips von micron o.ä. und kleben ihre aufkleber drauf. die chipsätze können unterschiedliche dinge, bzw haben verschiedene besonderheiten, ob diese für dich relevant sind musst du entschieden. ich würde sagen fürs gaming lohnt es sich nicht zwanghaft aufzurüsten, denn er x4 sollte noch reichen, schau dich da lieber nach was anderem um


----------



## C0mput3rFr34k (4. November 2011)

muss man die ram steckplätze in ner bestimmten richtung einstecken? also wie weits vo ncpu entfernt is mein ich, net wierum die riegel reinmüssen


----------



## Milch-Mann (4. November 2011)

Kommt auf deinen Külher drauf an. Wobei man sich da eigentlich keine Gedanken machen muss. Hab den CM V8 verbaut (schon ein Klotz), hab aber keine Probleme mit dem RAM.


----------



## quaaaaaak (4. November 2011)

müsste im handbuch stehen, das variiert voon board zu board. wichtig ist nur, dass du nicht wenn du 2 ram riegel nutzt diese in verschidenfarbige slots steckst.


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2011)

Also, wenn Du eh schon einen X4 965 hast, dann behaupte ich mal, dass ein CPU-Upgrade keinen Sinn macht. Wenn Du jetzt Probleme hast, dann hat das eher was mit dem Board oder "zugemülltem" Windows zu tun. 

Klar werden es mit nem intel 2500k dann je nach Spiel merkbar mehr FPS, bei manchen aber auch nichts, was Du merkst. Deswegen dann aber direkt umsteigen? Also, wenn Dir nix besseres als Weihnachtswunsch einfällt, dann ja - ansonsten aber ist die Idee fraglich


----------



## Milch-Mann (4. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Klar werden es mit nem intel 2500k dann je nach Spiel merkbar mehr FPS, bei manchen aber auch nichts, was Du merkst. Deswegen dann aber direkt umsteigen? Also, wenn Dir nix besseres als Weihnachtswunsch einfällt, dann ja - ansonsten aber ist die Idee fraglich





Bin von einem X4 955 BE auf den i5 2500k umgestiegen, aber nur weil ich damals "kostengünstig" (konnt ja keiner ahnen dass die jetzt so billig sind) DDR3 RAM bezogen habe und ich selbst "nur" DDR2 verbaut hatte.
Solltest Du noch keine SSD haben wäre eine Investition dahingehend deutlich spürbarer als ein CPU-Wechsel.


----------



## C0mput3rFr34k (4. November 2011)

gute, dann lass ich mir nen mb nen ram und ne ssd kaufen ;D


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2011)

Hast Du denn win7? Wenn nein, dann würd ich das gleich auch ordnern, natürlich in 64bit. Systembuilder bzw OEM Version ca. 80€


Wegen der SSD: das bringt halt bei windows ein "flotteres" Arbeiten, also windows bootet was schneller, Fenster öffnen sich schneller, Vorschaubilder von zB fotos usw. - aber SPiele laufen damit nicht schneller. WENN ein Spiel auf der SSD ist, dann lädt es ggf. etwas schneller, das wars aber dann auch.


----------



## C0mput3rFr34k (4. November 2011)

Jo hab win 7 64bit prof. dass ssd spuele net schneller machem weiss ich, blos bei rage koennten die 1gig texturen achneller kommen ;D

Ich will halt auch nen windoof, das nicht ne minute zum booten brauch ;D

Is nen formula iv mb rig. schneller als das oben?


----------



## quaaaaaak (4. November 2011)

jein, das formula hat kaum spürbare einflüsse auf das system, in benches is es besser, und wenn du dich viel mit übertakten beschäftigen willst sind solche boards gut. für 90% der user reicht ein stinknormales board mit standard ausstattung


----------



## C0mput3rFr34k (5. November 2011)

is das ga-970a-ud3 auch übertaktgebrauchbar?


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2011)

Für AMD sind alle Boards mehr oder weniger auch zum Übertakten gut geeignet. Nur sehr billige haben ggf. "beschnittene" Menüpunkte, und die teuren haben halt ggf. nochmal feinere Abstufungen bei den Einstellungen und eine bessere Kühlung - ist dann aber an sich nur wichtig, wenn man die GRenzen des Übertaktens ausreizen will und es einem drauf ankommt, ob man eine CPU zB "nur" auf 4GHz oder dann doch auch 4,1GHz übertakten kann 

Du kannst ja mal die Anleitung vom ga-970a-ud3  runterladen, ob die BIOS-Menüpunkte o.k sind - sollte aber der Fall sein.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Naja, Eol, man wird mit dem Intel schon ein paar FPS mehr haben als mit dem X6 1100T.


 
Eigentlich nicht so viele - wenn man von davon ausgeht das eine HD 6870 etwas schneller ist als eine HD 6850:
Bericht: GPU braucht CPU (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

Und sofern AA ins Spiel kommt sind die Unterschiede noch geringer
Bericht: GPU braucht CPU (Seite 6) - ComputerBase


----------

